# best attic goggles for attic work



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I gave up on separate respirator + goggles for painting because of fogging. I found the all-in-one 3M respirator was not perfect but better than separate. If you look at the barrier between eye area and breathing area there are some kind of vents.

With separate goggles I found the sealing was terrible.


----------



## monkeyfarmer (Dec 10, 2016)

Wow, I would have thought the opposite. When I have been up in the attic with full face mask on I figured most of the fogging up was due to my breath with the moisture and all.

I was hoping eye goggles would eliminate that problem.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I would probably use swimming goggles & something separate for an air filter.


----------

